# Schutzhund competition



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Came across this page and figured a couple on here may be interested. If not competing maybe watching. 
Overview ? The Schutzhund Trainers League


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

North County Schutzhund in San Diego County, Ca. is hosting the Southwest Regional this weekend. I'll be attending as a visitor to watch my first IPO meet so I can get a better feel for the WL and to scout for potential small breeders that normally don't advertise. Looking forward to it! :grin2:

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=north county schutzhund club


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> North County Schutzhund in San Diego County, Ca. is hosting the Southwest Regional this weekend. I'll be attending as a visitor to watch my first IPO meet so I can get a better feel for the WL and to scout for potential small breeders that normally don't advertise. Looking forward to it! :grin2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=north county schutzhund club


Attended Saturday's trials. It was a quite exciting experience for me, as this was the first time personally watching dogs in action rather than on YouTube. The only disappointment experienced was the participants were segregated from the rest of the event by having their own private parking area, so I wasn't able to approach many handler/breeders for breeder info. I can understand it though so as to keep down the excitement level for the dogs. I did see some drop dead GORGEOUS dogs in action!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes. I am looking forward to my first trials this spring. Watching. My dogs won't be ready for BH until later in the year


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Yes. I am looking forward to my first trials this spring. Watching. My dogs won't be ready for BH until later in the year


How fun! I'm sure you'll have a blast attending.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> Attended Saturday's trials. It was a quite exciting experience for me, as this was the first time personally watching dogs in action rather than on YouTube. The only disappointment experienced was the participants were segregated from the rest of the event by having their own private parking area, so I wasn't able to approach many handler/breeders for breeder info. I can understand it though so as to keep down the excitement level for the dogs. I did see some drop dead GORGEOUS dogs in action!


Oh, the Regionals are so fun! If you go to the USCA website, they will post results including the dogs' names so you can do some googling and track down the breeders.

I'm not sure if the USCA website posts results for regionals or not. Then you could google the individual dog's name and find the breeder that way.

You can also contact the host club for trial results.

https://www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

zetti said:


> Oh, the Regionals are so fun! If you go to the USCA website, they will post results including the dogs' names so you can do some googling and track down the breeders.
> 
> I'm not sure if the USCA website posts results for regionals or not. Then you could google the individual dog's name and find the breeder that way.
> 
> ...


Thank you Zetti, that is very helpful info. Still plugging away...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Helmut Raiser is judging this event. The organizers set that bar high! Dates changed to 10/14-15, 2017
https://www.facebook.com/PronouncedK9League/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE&fref=nf


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@onyx'girl - will you be there? Thinking of making the trip and hoping a fellow club member gets her female signed up to compete.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> @onyx'girl - will you be there? Thinking of making the trip and hoping a fellow club member gets her female signed up to compete.


absolutely I'm going, wouldn't miss it as it is only a couple hours from me(but not competing, wish Karlo was younger!)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm.....Michigan in the fall! <3


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> hmmm.....Michigan in the fall! <3


Yes! Too bad we could not rent a plane and fly to the UP for a day, last year colors up there didn't peak til October.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, first, I'm that white knuckle flier with the puke bag.

Second, I live in NEPA. I only have to go out to my backyard to see great colors. 

BUT....I'll go to the beach with you!!!


----------

